# Today I'm picking up Bumblebee shrimp at 3 bucks a piece...



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I met a local gentleman through Aquabid and he's letting me have bumblebee shrimp at 3 dollars a piece. They are between 3/4 inch to an inch in size so hopefully they start breeding soon. I didn't want to overpopulate my 15 gallon with shrimp so I am only buying 10 of the little suckers. Will be picking them up later in the evening so I might even post some pictures if I have time. By the way, the picture posted in here is the actual pic from the person selling me the shrimp. If you want to contact him just go to his site.

This shrimp thing is addictive...... I already have 27 cherry shrimp 

At what size do they start breeding ?

Picture just in case someone is curious what a bumblebee shrimp looks like....(most probably know) but a thread is so much more interesting with pictures


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

They are very nice, but not as hardy as cherry reds.
go to petshrimp.net and shrimpnow.com for more information

I have had bad luck with them...maybe you will have better luck because there is no shipping involved.

Cheers,
Pedr


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I raised one generation of them before they died off. That coincided with the beginning of my Estimative Index dosing, so I'm guessing you'd be wise to keep the nitrates somewhat low.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Just came home with them......they seem really really big. Couple of them are probably close to an inch if not bigger. Really nice shrimp so I hope they survive. 

Jersey


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Keep us updated, I would like to know how things go with them.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Ah ... wish I still had some of them. All I have now are hundreds of Cherry Shrimp!


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Crap!!! The biggest bumblebee shrimp is eating my glosso. He just decided to pick an old glosso leaf (original when I put the glosso in) and started to tear a hole in it as he is eating it. The leaf does have some green algae on it that would never come off since it is that "baked on stuff". Should I worry about these shrimp eating all my plants? These are totally different from my cherries as they are constantly on the prowl for food going through the substrate and all the nooks and crannies. The cherries, on the other hand, are always hiding out -- maybe due to their tiny size? 

Two more observations:

That large shrimp that is eating my plants seems to be a bully as well. He's chasing all the other shrimp around and they are running for cover.

Another thing that I noticed is that two of them have already molted in my tank. I know it is not the cherries since they are tiny little things. This is the one thing that I hate about shrimp--the whole molting process. It discusts me like nothing else.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Why does molting disgust you?


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> Why does molting disgust you?


It might sound weird but it reminds me of child birth. I have never experienced it and if I had to be in the room I am 100% certain I would faint.

How do shrimp mate? When I turned on the lights today one of the most colorful bumblebees was riding on the back of the biggest bumblebee shrimp...was that mating ?


----------

